# Orchestral Tools Customer Service



## onnomusic (Apr 4, 2022)

Was just wondering if anyone has been able to get in touch with @OrchestralTools customer service? 
emailed them back in December and never got a reply, and now I got some serious problems with Sine and again no answer after 3 weeks. 

Must say I am quite disappointed after spending almost a grand on their libraries :/


----------



## cedricm (Apr 4, 2022)

Maybe you should send an email / form again, emails get lost, although they're big enough to use a case system.
But you absolutely should get support, even when spending less than a grand.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 4, 2022)

Sorry to hear about this! Yes definitely send them another support ticket, I'm sure their system gets quite a few inquires a day. Can't hurt!


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 4, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has been able to get in touch with @OrchestralTools customer service?
> emailed them back in December and never got a reply, and now I got some serious problems with Sine and again no answer after 3 weeks.
> 
> Must say I am quite disappointed after spending almost a grand on their libraries :/


They were insanely busy around that time. Just send them another email and followup each day if you still don't hear back. I'm positive they'll get to it. I usually try and email them around business hours


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Apr 4, 2022)

I asked them a question a few weeks ago and got a reply within ”normal expected time” for a Support function. So no problems here.

Try contacting them again


----------



## lexiaodong (Apr 4, 2022)

I got the best customer service from VSL，OT reply speed is OK, but it's not best.


----------



## onnomusic (Apr 4, 2022)

thanks for all the replies y'all, I'm gonna give it another go


----------

